# Nust's International SAT Seat for MBBS in AMC



## Acer (May 24, 2013)

Does anyone know the closing aggregate % of last year for NUST FOREIGN cadets in Amc?
Link for last years merit list? 
Method to calculate the aggregate is: 10% matric, 40% fsc and 50% SAT score right?

I want to know how to calculate the aggregate percentage exactly and last years closing aggregate...soo stressed! :/


----------

